# "Teddy Bear Shepherd" - No, I'm not joking



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Quote:
> BLACK ONE AND AMERICAN GERMAN SHEPHERD. THE BLACK ONE IS A SPECIAL BREED. WE PAID $800. SHE IS TEDDY BEAR SHEPHERD. WE BOUGHT HER FROM A BREEDER.


http://norfolk.craigslist.org/pet/1399315686.html
Terrible for her loss and I hope the dogs are placed in a good home, but come on, we now have TBS's?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Sorry but I think someone snowed this person with the "Teddy Bear" Shepherd thing.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Just some delerious old lady - she doesn't know how old the dog is but they got her from a breeder? Probably a long hair.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm thinking she's a coatie or something... The names people will use though LOL

I swear I've heard someone call BGSDs Shadow Shepherds.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm going to move this over to the rescue section. Snow job or not the dogs still need a new home and our rescue people do that best.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Maybe it's a panda. Panda bear.... Teddy bear? 
If it didn't involve the dogs, it would be ridiculous enough to make me laugh. Teddy Bear Shepherd. 
I'm hoping a picture follows soon, I'm curious what a teddy bear shep looks like.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sounds like someone is confusing hamsters and German Shepherds.







Long-haired hamsters are usually called "teddy bear" hamsters.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

In case the CL post gets flagged.

BLACK ONE AND AMERICAN GERMAN SHEPHERD. THE BLACK ONE IS A SPECIAL BREED. WE PAID $800. SHE IS TEDDY BEAR SHEPHERD. WE BOUGHT HER FROM A BREEDER. I BELIEVE SHE IS 5 YEARS OLD. THE AMERICAN SHEPHERED WE GOT ABOUT 1-1/2 YEARS AGO TO KEEP HER COMPANY. THEY ARE GOOD DOGS. MY HUSBAND OF 37 YEARS PASSED AWAY AND I CANNOT TAKE CARE OF THEM LIKE HE DID AND THEY DESERVE MORE ATTENTION THAN I AM ABLE TO GIVE THEM RIGHT NOW. WHEN I TAKE THEM OUT OF THEIR PEN EVERYNIGHT TO CLEAN IT THEY PLAY LIKE CRAZY THAT IS WHY I DO NOT WANT TO SEPARATE THEM. I THINK THEY WOULD BE HEARBROKEN IF I DID SO. THEY ARE BOTH IN NEED OF SHOTS. I AM TRYING TO FIND THEIR RECORDS BUT MY HUSBAND HANDLED THAT AND I AM NOT ABLE TO FIND THEM RIGHT NOW.
'
YOU CAN CONTACT ME AT [email protected]

I am on a different computer right now, but I can post pics later.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

CL post has been deleted


----------

